# ميكانيكا المعدات الثقيلة



## احمد جابر محمد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

تحديد الاعطال واصلحها:9:


----------



## عمراياد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا لم أفهم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

لايوجد أي موضوعات يا باشمهندس أحمد ، إحتمال حدوث خطأ أثناء التحميل.
أرجو التكرم بإعادة تحمل هذا الملف مرة أخرى .. مع تحياتي ،، 
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أكتوبر 2009)

احمد جابر محمد قال:


> تحديد الاعطال واصلحها:9:


 
المهندس احمد جابر 
هذا موقع به بعض الكتب بصيغة pdf 
http://pdfdatabase.com/index.php?q=heavy+equipment+manual+book

وهذا موضوع بالملتقى به ملف .. رقم المشاركة12
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116166-2.html

كما ان هناك مواضيع بقسم السيارات خاصة بالمعدات الثقيلة.


وفقك الله .​


----------



## محسن هانى (1 فبراير 2010)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------

